# 7 mm Scope advice



## H2O (Oct 19, 2005)

I've got a Weatherby 7mm (Rem Mag) and am looking at upgrading my scope on it. Just hoping that some of you may give me a few suggestions on what to get. I'm hoping to keep the price between $200-$400. I primarily hunt in ND, so I obviously will want strong magnification. Which brand(s) and models should I pursue and which should I avoid?


----------



## Horsager (Aug 31, 2006)

Leupold VX-II 4-12x40 or VX-III 3.5-10x40. You might be able to find a used 4.5-14x40 for that price as well, but it's a tough time of year to find a used scope right now. I've used the 4-12 and 4.5-14 quite a bit on lots of rifles. They will stand up to all the recoil you'll throw at them, are bright, clear, hold zero, and the adjustmets track predictably.


----------



## HonkerExpress (Sep 23, 2005)

I would check out the Nikon Line up. They got some nice quality scopes. I use a Nikon TI, a bit out of your price range you listed, but worth every penny in my opinion. I have it on my 300 WSM and its stayed true as long as I have had it. Another great one is the 4.5x16 Nikon. I beleive its a Monarch and its on a 270 and also on my 204. I guess a guy can't go wrong with either a Nikon Or Leupold, even though, I am not a big fan of the Leupold's, they are a nice scope. Whatver you feel comfortable with is my opinion. Nikons are a little less then the Leupolds and just as good of a scope. The low light shooting with a Nikon is awesome. The scopes pick up alot of low lights. Just my two cents.


----------



## Chuck Smith (Feb 22, 2005)

H2O......

I have a Leupold VX-II and it is great. I have the 6x18 x 40. It is alot of scope but it works great on my 7mm. The six power works great on the shorter shots......60 yards. But if you are going to shoot even closer I would get the 4 x 12. These scopes will run you close to $400 or more. But they are well worth it.

Good luck
Chuck


----------



## JaySee (Nov 29, 2005)

I have a 7mm as well I use a simmons aetec on it. I love the scope its durable and it only costs about 150 bucks.


----------



## Greenhunter (Dec 31, 2005)

Leupolds and NIkons are definately contenders for what you seek. But I would also look at the Bushnell Elite 3/9/40 with Rainguard. It is quite the accurate scope for the money.


----------



## Remington 7400 (Dec 14, 2005)

Nikon Buckmasters :wink:


----------



## bwnelson (Oct 29, 2002)

In selecting a scope start with defining how you are going to use it. What ranges will you be shooting at? Are you going to have time to adjust the scope between spotting the animal and shooting? Do you hunt in extremely low light?

Hunting deer in NoDak can mean everything from kicking them up at your boots, to hunting tangled river bottoms, spot and stalk, (ahem) run and gun "pickup polo", field stands, etc.

For most purposes it is hard to go wrong with either a 3-9 variable or a straight 6x. A dedicated big game rifle does not need 12, 14, 20x magnification at any reasonable range.

Leupold makes great scopes, Nikon and Sightron make excellent scopes as well. Burris has its fans.

I think Midway USA has 3-9x42 Sightron SII's in this month's flyer for about $189. I have SII's in 1.5-6x42, and straight 6x42 and think they are great scopes for the money. My Leupy VX-III is a hair better in very low light, but not really worth the 2x+ price difference. The Leupold VX-II in a 3-9 offers a graduated long range reticle that is basically the B&C reticle without the wind lines. Probably a nice rig, I hear it is very very close to the VX-III and can be had for about $299 in many places.

Before selecting a scope think long and hard about how you hunt. Then find a scope that fits your situation.


----------



## mikemcc (Jul 30, 2004)

I'm happy to see somebody suggest Sightron scopes. I have a Leupold VX-II on my .270 and it is great. I have a Sightron IR on my .30-06 and I have to tell you that the optics are just as clear as the Leupold. You can look at a twig on a tree 500 yds. away and they are both crystal clear -- like standing next to the twig looking at it. My Sightron is a couple or three years old and I don't know if they have the same warranty as they did when I bought mine. But if they do, it is essentially a forever warranty for whoever owns the scope. It pretty much does not matter what you do to it -- put it in a box and ship it back and they'll repair it or send you a replacement. They don't even ask you to put a receipt in the box because they warrant the scope for anyone you might sell it to. I have a buddy who had to send his in (and it was for something that was his own darned fault) and that's what they told him to do -- just box it up and send it in. He had a new one 8 days later. A company that takes care of a customer like that is a company I'll buy from again and again. And again.


----------



## Csquared (Sep 5, 2006)

I question how much difference their really is in optic quality nowadays? I still will only use Leupold scopes, however. For two reasons.

If I'm 1000 miles from home and have a scope failure I don't want to be wishing I would have spent a few dollars more on my scope. Not that a Leupold is failure proof, but history has shown that is very rare indeed.

But the biggest reason is you can always recover most of your money if you decide to get rid of a Leupold later. Not so with most other brands.

Leupold vari-x ll 3-9X's are available everyday on the used market for less than $200. I'd bet you'd never regret that purchase.


----------



## Csquared (Sep 5, 2006)

H2O, sorry I didn't notice you were willing to go to $400. Advice rec'd up to now is sound, and if it is in your budget I would also recommend one of the new VX-ll's. The 6-18 is an incredible scope, but I personally don't see a need for any more power than a 3-9X for hunting, but that's just my opinion. More power sure comes in handy during load development though. I use QR rings on most of my hunting rifles for that very reason, and use a 24X BR scope to work up loads, than put the smaller scope back on after a load is chosen.

Enjoy your shopping. Buying gun-related items is VERY therapeutic!


----------



## deathwind (Apr 17, 2005)

I have a 3 x 9 VX-II Leupold on my Sako 7mm rem.mag and its great.Remember to use good bases and rings or the best scope available won't stay sighted in.I used Sako Optilocks and i'am really happy with them.


----------



## Greenhunter (Dec 31, 2005)

One more thing to consider when purchasing a scope for one of the better recoiling magnums is eye relief. You want to make sure that scope isn't sitting too close to your eye when it goes off, otherwise make sure you have some butterfly bandages handy. 
Many a deer/elk hunter with a magnum has walked in from nice morning hunt wearing a red cresant cut over their eye when their rifle came back and bloused them a good one at the shot. I prefer at least 4 inches of eye relief on my scopes if its to go on a rifle that kicks harder than the 30-06.


----------



## wiskodie1 (Sep 11, 2006)

i got a simmons 3x9 on my 7mm, at the time it was all i could afford, and it has always been dead on, the gun and scope are over 15 years old, but hunting in nodak i think 9 power is a bit low. im going to put a 12 or 14 max on mine soon. i like nikon myself and have been very happy with my 4.5x16x44 that is on my 22-250. but over all i would say to spend what you have to to get the best glass you can afford.

best friends dad once said
i got a 25 dollar rifle and a 2000 dollar scope. im not affraid to throw the rifle away.(good first line when meeting your daughters/sisters first boyfriend)


----------

